# Xenophobia: Schwarzenegger Wants All South Africans Chased Out of Ghana



## LequteMan (Apr 21, 2015)

According to Ghanaian On-Air-Personality Afia Schwarzenegger, all South Africans should leave Ghana following the xenophobic violence in their country.

Unlike many of her colleagues urging for peace and unity across Africa, she wants all South Africans chased out of Ghana.

She condemned the attack on her Instagram page and told Ghanaians to boycott all South African companies in Ghana.

She claimed that one of those set ablaze in South Africa was a Ghanaian.

#SouthAfrica #Xenophobia


----------



## curator (Apr 21, 2015)

Fighting hate with hate!


----------



## LequteMan (Apr 21, 2015)

Maybe she recently saw a movie titled "Ghana must go"


----------



## curator (Apr 21, 2015)

Lequte said:


> Maybe she recently saw a movie titled "Ghana must go"


And that is something we should all be ashamed of.


----------

